# New problem, won't potty in rain



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

So I can get Missy to potty out side now but as soon as it rains she trys to get in house or sitts under my legs to get out of the rain, and then as soon as comes in wants to go on carpet. 
How can I get around this new problem wer have please.


----------



## hoobean (Sep 21, 2016)

Watching this as we have the same with rufus... infact not just rain but cold too lol. If i stay out with him he's jumping up at me or hiding under my legs and if i shut him out he sits by the door crying to come in. Up to now iv just been letting him back in and the second he crouches to go on the floor I pick him up and put him out x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

You need to go out with them I am afraid and stay out for as long as it takes. If it is really hammering down with rain you could take an umbrella so they can have a dry patch but they need to get used to it


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Put a nice little coat on them to keep them warm and dry. Little pups get cold easily. Then do as 2nd says, put a leash on them and stay out as long as it takes. It doesn't take them long to catch on to what they're out there for. Good luck.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I would agree with the advice on going outside with the puppy. I got Freddie in January and we both got so wet in the first month or two - but it was worth it as Freddie goes outside to wee and poo in all weathers now. 
I found an umbrella frightened him so had to resort to a waterproof with a hood. 
I also found those cheap clogs from a garden centre invaluable to have by the door as they are easily and quickly slipped on. Plus a towel to wipe muddy paws!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh I so remember those days. On with the wellies and coat. Grab the umbrella and the torch too. On with the lead and out. I found actually walking up and down the garden was the only way, otherwise they just sat. It didn't take too long for them to realise that the quicker they performed the sooner we got to go in!


----------



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you I'm so glad it's not just Missy, 

I'll stay out longer and hope that helps, it's so hard when she clawing up my leg or crying by the door not to just cave in and take her in.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL I remember this too... 
I used to shut the house door and carry Kiki up to the top of the garden and then march slowly around because if I stood still she would try to sit on my foot!
Dot came home to a horrendously wet autumn and I did buy her a fleece jumper and also made sure I had warm dog towels in the airing cupboard to cuddle her in when we eventually got back inside... Have to say she learnt to pee really, really quickly!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I had the opposite problem in the summer. It was so hot, we'd step outside and they'd just flopped down in the heat. Not waiting it out was a guaranteed accident. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phticat (Oct 27, 2016)

*Live in Seattle*

My Moxie had a similar problem, she would come out to the porch where it's covered and pee there. I had to take her outside in the rain and remind her to 'peepee' before I let her back in. So now she does it really quickly to be able to go back inside and out of the rain.


----------

